# Bluefish on the beach



## scbarbee (Nov 29, 2006)

Some of you guys probably already heard about this, but just in case you didn't here goes. If you saw the report from geo about the bluefish at the south end of Damn Neck base acouple days ago I got another one that kinda goes with his. My father works part time as a park ranger at False Cape State Park he told me that on Tues. morn Apr. 3 as he was driving through the Back Bay refuge on the beach there was a large school of blues right in the surf chasing everything right up on the beach. Menhaden, seamullet were running for their lives. That afternoon on the way out of the park he said for half a mile there was fish up on the beach where the blues had chased them. So, somewhere between south of Damn Neck and in the Back Bay refuge there was a great bluefish blitz the kind that this area hasn't seen in some time. Let's only hope that there is more to come.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

That's awesome!!!! Thanks for the report


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

I wonder if this will continue with the drop in the temperatures?
I know, I know, get out their and give it a try....


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Damn Shame...*

WE need more big Bluefin Tuna to eat thosse silly assed Bluefish that kill every thing in sight.


CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

we need more bluefin period. But at the price per pound in Japan, I don't see that happening.

I know folks get excited about big blues, but they do wreck the speck fishing pretty bad. And I sure hate to hear all them sea mullets beachin themselves and going to waste...


----------



## m_zaller (Mar 26, 2007)

*bluefish*

I fished just south of the market in sandbridge on monday eventing. Couldent keep bait in the water for more than 30 seconds. Caught probly 20 fish ranging from 10-18 lbs and about an hour till my arms were like jello. was the biggest blitz of blues I've seen in some time.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the very mild summer and spring we have had causes this....Here in richmond we have had 5+ days of 80+ degree weather,, and as I am typing its snowing now... go figure..... I think the warmer winter and very warm early spring has thrown the fish out of wack ,, the baitfish and even whiting and trout are on a normal pattern , but the bluefish have moved in sooner due to higher water temps..... Just my Thoughts ... D


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

m_zaller said:


> I fished just south of the market in sandbridge on monday eventing. Couldent keep bait in the water for more than 30 seconds. Caught probly 20 fish ranging from 10-18 lbs and about an hour till my arms were like jello. was the biggest blitz of blues I've seen in some time.


if we could only get reports like this before the blitz was over


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

rockhead said:


> if we could only get reports like this before the blitz was over




One thing worth doing is to make a log of such reports and the conditions that occured just before and during the event so you then have a improved your odds of being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I have an uncle that lives in SB, he called me once during a striper blitz and I made it down there in time to catch a couple cows and some nice blues before it was over, hic-loc tipped the board off to a good blitz one year on xmas eve, I made it that one in time too.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

rockhead said:


> if we could only get reports like this before the blitz was over


Hey Shaun, there is a good flounder bite...and its still going on.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea well I'm looking out my window and there are whitecaps on Lake Holly


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

rockhead said:


> yea well I'm looking out my window and there are whitecaps on Lake Holly


Chicken.....brock,brock,brock


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Wow! did anyone actually read M-Zaller's post about 20 10-18 lb blues within an hour south of Sandbridge Market? I haven't seen a run like that from a beach in these parts since the early 80's.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if true, i'm more concerned about what they were chaseing...not saying it didn't happen, but it is unusal...i've seen 4lb blues chase 6-9lb trout on the beach...if they are hitting the beach this early, maybe there is nothing else for them to eat...just a thought...


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

I didn't even think about that one Rattler, you are right, either they were starving or chasing some monster bait fish!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

The blues were stacked up just outside Rudee on Thr. feeding on large shools of large menhaden.


----------



## m_zaller (Mar 26, 2007)

*what were they eating?*

I assure you Rattler that im not B.S'ing anyone they were in thick. As far as what they were after im not really sure. One fish that i beached did spit up the head of a small blue maybe 6" or so other than that i would imagine that knowing the nature of blues they were probly eating anything that they could sink there teeth into.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody head down there on today (Saturday)??? I was thinking about heading down that way after family stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Digger said:


> One thing worth doing is to make a log of such reports and the conditions that occured just before and during the event so you then have a improved your odds of being in the right place at the right time.


If there is anything unpredicatable, it is a run of blues. Anywhere, anytime...


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Even if I missed this blitz, it was good to read about some real action after a long winter's nap 

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/images/smilies/fishing.gif
:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the report. What ever was happening I sure wouldn't mind some of that pullage.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got back from Sandbridge. Not a thing. Threw some squid to try and get bait. No bites there either. So I guess if there is no bait in the water there is really no chance of stipers or blues in the surf.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't dought that it happened M_Z...just that this time of year I was more interested in what they were chasing...blues will eat anything, even their own kind...seems they really like trout...iI don't think we will ever see the big Blue blitzes like we use to...not enough bait fish left...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

rattler said:


> I don't dought that it happened M_Z...just that this time of year I was more interested in what they were chasing...blues will eat anything, even their own kind...seems they really like trout...iI don't think we will ever see the big Blue blitzes like we use to...not enough bait fish left...



Another reason why we need to shut down Omega Protien!!!!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

The blues I got into were chasing menhaden in the 6 to 8 inch range. Schools and schools going thru the first wave line...geo


----------



## m_zaller (Mar 26, 2007)

Fished this morning 9am till about 11, nothing but a few skate. Had one good run but bit me off before i could set the hook, Most likely a biter. fished again from 2:20 till 4:00, A couple more skate, yearling flounder only about 8" and a decent size spiney. Not bad for this early in the season i guess


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

rattler said:


> if true, i'm more concerned about what they were chaseing...not saying it didn't happen, but it is unusal...i've seen 4lb blues chase 6-9lb trout on the beach...if they are hitting the beach this early, maybe there is nothing else for them to eat...just a thought...





rattler said:


> I don't dought that it happened M_Z...just that this time of year I was more interested in what they were chasing...blues will eat anything, even their own kind...seems they really like trout...iI don't think we will ever see the big Blue blitzes like we use to...not enough bait fish left...


Gary... this is not an unsual occurence but an occurence that this water has not seen in years... and NO... the blue fish have plenty to EAT... i have seen menhaden since january in sandbridge when i worked out there... A much older gentleman i know told me that in his time... out by the SPIT or that area... there used to be 3 to 5 lb croakers being CHASED to shore by HUGE gigantic blues... and thats in the BAY... lets thank nature for bringing in some bigger fish... or actually bring in Fish period... anyways... lets not think about this event too much... stop reading in to this too much but just let it be... THIS IS A GOOD THING... 

"G"


----------



## m_zaller (Mar 26, 2007)

Right on! you make a good point, Instead of focusing on natural selection and whos eating who, I'm a little more concerned with the net boats setting up a 1\4 Mile off the beach catching everything in the water. Was surfing sandbridge last week south of the s-turns and had a boey within spittin distance. Not sure of VMRC regs but thought there was no comm fishing within 300 yds of shore


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

The bouys on the nets are probably small local commercial nets, they don't have nothin' on the corporate menhaden fishermen. I am more worried about the big menhaden boats. jmo


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

WILSON said:


> The bouys on the nets are probably small local commercial nets, they don't have nothin' on the corporate menhaden fishermen. I am more worried about the big menhaden boats. jmo


Aint that th truth


----------



## m_zaller (Mar 26, 2007)

Unfortunatly the regs that are put on commecial fishermen are followed about as close as those that are put on us. I agree that the problem stems from big buisness, but we have to take into consideration that it is a trickledown effect local commercial fishermen are just as guilty. Just because the #"s dont compare dosent mean that it dosent impact us less


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

But I sure do appreciate when the local guys bring us fresh bait from time to time. Especially when the drum are biting!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Forget your worries about the commercial menhaden netters....(well not totally but you know) There are alternate means of protien...

Focus your thoughts on getting washed up race horses and the like back into the protien/ dogfood plants. That would take some, not alot, but SOME strain off of the market.opcorn:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

m_zaller said:


> Unfortunatly the regs that are put on commecial fishermen are followed about as close as those that are put on us. I agree that the problem stems from big buisness, but we have to take into consideration that it is a trickledown effect local commercial fishermen are just as guilty. Just because the #"s dont compare dosent mean that it dosent impact us less


Come again??? I dont understand. By your argument all commerical guys are bad and damage the #'s, but rec fishermen dont deplete fish at all or am I missing something????


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the big ones are spawners...i just figured that the blues would be chasing the croakers comming in...and G...i'm one of those old guys and i rememder those days...i know things change, but not always for the better...


----------



## mich769 (Apr 4, 2007)

The bluefish are everywhere on the ocean front right now. I was on my boat a couple of days ago andf the bluefish where outside rudee inlet to the clt. The fish are all between 24" to 36" choppers and they will hit any lure you throw there way.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Bluefish=Flounder bait!!!! I wish they'd get off the beach so the migrating Speck's can get up this direction in peace...... Everyone get out there and catch as many as you can. Have they been catching them from LIP??


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

give me a big ole blue any day!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*schools*

The family and I were coming across the Chesapeake bay bridge tunnel sunday, and on the north end right against fishermans island there was a school of something (thought rock)but it could have been blues. It was probably a 1/4mile long and 75-100yds wide the water was boiling you could see fish literly coming clean out of the water, maybe 8to 10 lbs, and hundreds of birds!!! It tore my nerves up because they were within casting distance from that beach.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i guess i'm gonna have to go out and cull some choppers...gotta break the #20 mark...#19lb 8 oz is my biggest blue...on a home made lure...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Did any body go looking with that SE wind last night???? In the next 10 days I'm tossing at Buckroe! Oh they are very predictable!!!!


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Digger,

Where at buckroe? Do you fish from the beach by the old pier? Let me know I'm currently unemployedd and four blocks from buckroe beach.
If you are looking for some company.


----------

